
The ACLU has stopped border agents from demanding ID after domestic flights - jseliger
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/07/no-more-identification-checks-domestic-arrivals/594334/
======
wmeredith
ACLU donation page: [https://action.aclu.org/give/donate-to-aclu-
multistep](https://action.aclu.org/give/donate-to-aclu-multistep)

